# Errores de "Fritzing" no responde



## franbohl (Oct 7, 2016)

Hola amigos, me bajé el programa fritzing para dibujar circuitos, y bueno, la primera vez anduvo genial, me pareció el mejor programa que haya usado, pero ahora lo abro, y no puedo hacer nada que se cuelga, no responde, quería saber si a alguno de ustedes les ha pasado.. gracias


----------



## papirrin (Oct 7, 2016)

es original o pirata?


----------



## franbohl (Oct 7, 2016)

papirrin dijo:


> es original o pirata?



Lo bajé de la pagina oficial, no creo que sea pirata


----------

